# Mi Laptop Sony Vaio PCG-V505DX no enciende



## richardsabino (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola, veo que es un foro muy visitado, me gusto mucho el foro y decidi inscribirme.

Bien, mi problema es el siguiente, cometi un error en el dia de hoy con mi fuente, trate de probar una fuente toshiba de 15 voltios con mi laptop sony vaio que necesitaba una fuente sony vaio de 16 voltios, el problema es que ahora ya no enciende, si alguien puede decirme si puede haber algun problema con este suceso, por favor, sino, nada, los errores se pagan caros y espero no volver a hacer esto... si me pueden ayudar... 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Abr 12, 2007)

puede haber dos casos

a) Que las polaridades no hayan correspondido y se hayan dañado los componetes inmediatos al conector de la fuente.

o

b) que el voltaje/corriente haya sido insuficiente para poner a trabajar a la laptop.

Lo que puedes hacer es llevar tu maquina a algun taller para que prueben con un adaptador original o si te consideras buen electronico puedes utilizar una fuente de voltaje para checar la computadora.


----------

